# old FID card



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I had an FID card 35 years ago but lost it. I now want to purchase a hunting rifle can I get a copy of old FID card or do I have to re apply?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

FID cards now expire, and yours absolutely has. 

Re-apply.



Question answered thread closed
Harry


----------

